# Help!



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been waiting for my student visa since December 2013?! What can I do? Its making me depressed waiting, and my code still says 102? =(

Many thanks in advance


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jamesjones said:


> I have been waiting for my student visa since December 2013?! What can I do? Its making me depressed waiting, and my code still says 102? =(
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Honestly if you have been waiting for over a year it's more than likely lost, and you need to apply again.

Are you in school now? Can your school help you apply again?


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

You really think lost???????? Has anyone else's ever been lost? I cannot lodge a new application while mine is still pending though?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jamesjones said:


> You really think lost???????? Has anyone else's ever been lost? I cannot lodge a new application while mine is still pending though?


Quite a few people on this forum have had applications that have been lost. Have you tried to follow up on this at all? If you applied in December 2013 have you tried calling the call center or visiting Home Affairs to check the status of the application? If you are still waiting and it's still code 102 then you need to gather more documents and reapply.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

jamesjones said:


> You really think lost???????? Has anyone else's ever been lost? I cannot lodge a new application while mine is still pending though?


They get lost so often I can't even count. Yours is definitely not in the system anymore. Why did you wait this long?

You'll have to apply again.


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

I thought one could not apply while an application is pending still?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

jamesjones said:


> I thought one could not apply while an application is pending still?


That's true and so there is a procedure to follow here (basically telling them, re-applying, etc).


----------

